# Need a little help



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

I am for sure that some where on this forum I saw a picture of a double bladed rear spoiler blade for the R33 GTR made out of Carbon Fiber. I came across it accidently, and now I just cant find it. 

Does any one know who makes this double bladed Carbon fiber spoiler for the R33, or what thread its on? I would really appreciate your help Thanks.


----------



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

there are some carbon fibre spoilers on this link but cant tell you if thats the one your looking for. let me know.

Nissan Products

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/106406-sales-continue-more-d.html

il keep looking


----------

